# my mouse is in control ??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Not sure why but the following has started occurring that is problematic and I don't know how to fix it. Just started after last windows update....

This mouse is acting as though I'm clicking it when I'm not. What I'm doing is simply hovering over something. Example: I hover over an icon and that icon opens.

This what I've done in an attempt to fix this problem. I right click the windows icon at bottom left of screen and then right clicked "settings"; then I type in "mouse" and some options show up:
mouse settings
change your mouse settings
change mouse pointer size
change how far you scroll with mouse wheel
change primary button on mouse
None of these options speak to the problem I'm having, i.e. the activation of something just by hovering my cursor over it.

It is not the "speed" that is problematic. It is the fact that hovering over something actually acts as though I've clicked it. I suspect somewhere in the settings the "auto select when hovering" has been check; but I cannot find this to uncheck it.

I think it is under special settings called "ease of access"...something like settings > eases of access > make mouse easier to use > uncheck "activate by hovering over it"; but I cannot find that.

Sure would appreciate help in this matter as all the above information I gleaned from a friend; still I cannot find the solution on this PC. I'm using windows 10.

Do you think that left side of my mouse is just stuck? If so, how do you take a mouse apart to clean it?


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

The old mechanical roller ball mice you could clean. Unless you have an antique, most likely you have optic/laser mouse. When they go wonky, just have to replace it.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Check your mouse settings in the Control Panel.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

John, I don't know if I have an optic/laser mouse or not. It has a light on the bottom and the letters "CEF" (WITH A DOUBLE C AFTER THE "F"). On top it has OPI next to the roller and on the left side it has 2 narrow thingies that work to do something. It has a lit up triangle on top too where the palm of my hand goes with 4 funny looking symbols in it (VEZS??). there is lighting all around it that changes colors (blue, green, yellow, red, purple, etc.)

Alice I've been looking in "settings" but I will start looking in "control panel" and see if I can find anything there about the mouse. Thanks.

In control panel I see "adjust your computer's settings" and under that are 8 hyperlinks:
system and security
network and internet
hardware and sound
programs
user accounts
appearance and personalization
clock and region
ease of access

I clicked the "hardware and sound" and found 6 "devices" and 4 "printers" ...I don't even have a printer; so I have no idea what any of these things are. I see nothing speaking to the mouse problem.....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

A mouse is hardware.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

If there is a light on the bottom, its an optical/laser mouse. The old ones you could see the bottom of a ball that rolled on table, mousepad, etc.

It could be settings, but sometimes mice just get wonky and you get new mouse. If new mouse solves the problem, then you know it was mouse. Couse if you booted another operating system and current mouse works then its the setting. Unfortunately you dont currently have way to do either test. On positive side mice arent that expensive or at least they didnt used to be. Its a brave new world on pricing and inflation. If your mouse has a cord then new one less than $10. If its wireless, then $20. Least the last I knew. Oh if its wireless, might try replacing the battery. Personally I would go for a name brand mouse. Microsoft may do lot things wrong, but they make great mice. But any name brand one, name you recognize, probably fine. I would avoid the generic ones. They can work ok new out of box, but dont last well. Unfortunately the namebrands have cheapened quality too.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

If you can borrow a mouse from another computer to try, it would help narrow down whether it's a problem with the mouse itself, or something caused by the Windows update.

You could also uninstall the mouse in Device Manager, and let Windows reinstall it. Could be that the driver for the mouse got messed up, and that should straighten it out.

Unfortunately, stuff like this is pretty common with Windoze 10.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Alice I found the "mouse properties" and there were only 3 options:
button configuration - selecting which side of the mouse to use primarily
double-click speed - opening folders
click lock - enables you to highlight or drag without holding down the mouse button. 

Neither the 1st or 3rd box was checked and the speed was set at medium.

Could not find anything speaking to my problem 

John, I'm guessing a "name brand" mouse would be "Microsoft"?? 

Backwoodsman, my son's computer (also windows 10) is working fine so when he has time I'll ask him to use this mouse and see if it acts the same as it does with my PC. (He recently had a windows update too; yet it did not affect his mouse in any way that he could tell.)


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Logitek makes good hardware.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Replaced mouse with a Logitek (both mouse and keyboard) and now all is working fine. Thanks for helping...


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Next time try disassembling and cleaning your mouse. See my OP in the following thread:
If your mouse has started acting weird . . . not...


----------

